# Anyone have hamsters? (Pictures)



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have to hamsters their names are Rosie and Daisy. Rosie is a gift from my boyfriend for my birthday and Daisy is a daughter to a hamster I got last year she died out of no where I think it was from a white hamster gene? She was all white. All of her babies were except daisy she has a orange tinge to her head. Anyways I have a couple questions if anyone can help me answer I have had hamsters for as log as I can remember but these two both seem to be developing a problem of some sort. Daisy chews in the bars on her cage and as of right now her lips look super sore and the corners are chapped i dont know what to do to help her with her lips. Rosie has strong smelling pee I give them a food mix and when I got Rosie she was at the pet store someone had brought her in so she was already friendly and an adult. Idk if she had an health conditions that causes the strong smelling pee any suggestions on what to do for the smell? Or to feed her to maybe help with the smelly pee? 

Now I give them cardboard to chew and they go crazy of the box pushing it around but don't chew on it. So I was thinking what about a cork? I was trying to find online if they can have them but everyone says no because if something tastes good the hamster will probably eat it. Which I do not think is true my hamsters get flavoured chew things and don't eat them. The works would be new and never used before so there would be no alcohol in them. I was wondering if they would be safe? 

And here are pictures of them.







This is Daisy
View attachment 63706

This is Rosie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeAndMyRats (Jul 5, 2013)

Aw  cute, I have three hammies


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

They're adorable! I used to have two robo dwarf hamsters named Callie and Clove. Sorry I can't help you with your questions, I'm not good with hamsters. :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

EJW323 said:


> They're adorable! I used to have two robo dwarf hamsters named Callie and Clove. Sorry I can't help you with your questions, I'm not good with hamsters. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are the robo hamsters hard to handle? Before I got Rosie we were looking at them but their so small I wasn't sure if they would fit in a regular hamster cage and wasn't sure the pet store would be much help sense they just started selling them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Also I used to have a male his name was QT and he loved to cuddle.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I never took them out of the cage unless I had something to block any exits because they're so stinking fast! They could zoom from one end of my basement to the other in like half a second. They're pretty hard to handle, Clove would let me for a little while but no one ever got to hold Callie. I guess they're more just amusement pets than cuddly ones.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh ok yeah I knew they were fast but i didn't know how fast haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I bread Syrian hamsters for years before I got into other rodents. I have had several hundred, all descendants of a few breeding pairs. You did the right thing, you have to give them an chewing option or they tend to go nuts with the bars (and if you sleep in the same room with the cage, trust me, it will drive you up the wall). I had more success with the little wood chews they sell for rabbits and GPs at pet stores.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha oh I know all of my hamsters have been in my room but Daisy is the one who chews on the bar she just started chewing the same bar night after night and it seems like she won't stop I have gave her little weaved balls and a wood chew and a box she rips up the ball and chews the outside edge of the box and won't touch the wood chew.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha actually one night both of them were driving me crazy so I went and gave them a treat then went to bed and tried to go to sleep before they were done hiding the treat haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

